# My New Lotus Gray A3



## SYMAWD (Apr 20, 2014)

I was only half way into my Si lease, but I finally decided to join the Audi family. I got a Lotus Gray 2.0t premium with sport suspension, advanced key, and heated seats. I love the extra torque compared to my Si and the sport suspension is the best $250 option IMO but some may find it uncomfortable. However, I love the slight drop and how flat it stays in the corners. It's only a 2 year lease so my only plans are to tint the windows, wrap the mirrors in gloss black vinyl, and possibly black out the chrome outline of the grille. Maybe the Quattro decal on the rear doors too.


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

That's nearly the exact combo I'd get, as well as color. Pleeeease post more pics, especially the profile. 
Congrats!!!


----------



## SYMAWD (Apr 20, 2014)

Fizzboy7 said:


> That's nearly the exact combo I'd get, as well as color. Pleeeease post more pics, especially the profile.
> Congrats!!!


I will. I took it home with all of the plastic on it and then it snowed the next day. I'll try to get some decent pictures today. The slight drop from the sport suspension really makes it look better.


----------



## SYMAWD (Apr 20, 2014)

I finally detailed it today, so here are some pictures.


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

It's confirmed. That is the best looking A3 I've ever seen. The color could not get any better. And the style of those wheels with the sport package and black window trim is about as good as it gets.
Thanks for the pics and for taking care of my future car!


----------



## SYMAWD (Apr 20, 2014)

Took it for tint. 35% front and 18% back.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Not saying this to make you feel bad, but I am a little bit worried that your dealer might have lied to you. Your car does not look lowered at all. It looks essentially identical to ones with the standard suspension setup.


----------



## SYMAWD (Apr 20, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> Not saying this to make you feel bad, but I am a little bit worried that your dealer might have lied to you. Your car does not look lowered at all. It looks essentially identical to ones with the standard suspension setup.


I work at the dealer, it's on the window sticker, and I drive A3s all day long. Mine definitely has the sport suspension. 15mm isn't a huge drop, but it's noticeable when parked next to a normal A3.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

SYMAWD said:


> I work at the dealer, it's on the window sticker, and I drive A3s all day long. Mine definitely has the sport suspension. 15mm isn't a huge drop, but it's noticeable when parked next to a normal A3.


Okay, please ignore my comments. The car is probably just too new...


----------



## SYMAWD (Apr 20, 2014)

Got the mirrors and grille wrapped today.


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

*Congrats!*

Hey quick question! how hard was wrapping the grille? I am thinking of doing it! I have the exact same car! except it has the whole sport pckg! Just lowered it today on nuespeed springs! Love the ride!!


----------



## SYMAWD (Apr 20, 2014)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> Hey quick question! how hard was wrapping the grille? I am thinking of doing it! I have the exact same car! except it has the whole sport pckg! Just lowered it today on nuespeed springs! Love the ride!!


I don't know; I took it somewhere to have it done, but it took 3.5 hours to do it and the mirrors, so I'm guessing not that easy.


----------



## bkaye434 (Feb 13, 2016)

SYMAWD said:


> Got the mirrors and grille wrapped today.


Hey, it looks great!

If you don't mind me asking, how much were you charged for both the grill and the mirrors?


----------



## SYMAWD (Apr 20, 2014)

bkaye434 said:


> Hey, it looks great!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how much were you charged for both the grill and the mirrors?


$160


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

SYMAWD said:


> $160


Who did the work for you? Eurotech?

And why do I keep thinking that I know where you are based upon the houses in the background of your pictures. Looks soo familiar...

(no, not a stalker. Just another Jersey boy here.)


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)

SYMAWD said:


> I work at the dealer, it's on the window sticker, and I drive A3s all day long. Mine definitely has the sport suspension. 15mm isn't a huge drop, but it's noticeable when parked next to a normal A3.


What dealer? Looking for an a3 or leftover s3


----------



## SYMAWD (Apr 20, 2014)

davera3 said:


> Who did the work for you? Eurotech?
> 
> And why do I keep thinking that I know where you are based upon the houses in the background of your pictures. Looks soo familiar...
> 
> (no, not a stalker. Just another Jersey boy here.)


Took it to Dynamic Tint for the vinyl and Shift Innovations for the tint. That should give you a good idea of where I live.


----------



## SYMAWD (Apr 20, 2014)

superwtc said:


> What dealer? Looking for an a3 or leftover s3


Cherry Hill. We have a lot of A3s and S3s in stock. No leftovers, but believe it or not that makes no difference in the price. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)

SYMAWD said:


> Cherry Hill. We have a lot of A3s and S3s in stock. No leftovers, but believe it or not that makes no difference in the price.


Thank you for the info


----------



## SYMAWD (Apr 20, 2014)

Love them or hate them, I added the quattro decals. They are over priced IMO but they include measurements for placement and are very high quality.


----------



## DarthVWer (May 18, 2015)

SYMAWD said:


> I don't know; I took it somewhere to have it done, but it took 3.5 hours to do it and the mirrors, so I'm guessing not that easy.


How much was it to wrap the mirrors? I know you live in N. Jersery but at least I can have a ball park figure...

Thanks!


----------



## SYMAWD (Apr 20, 2014)

DarthVWer said:


> How much was it to wrap the mirrors? I know you live in N. Jersery but at least I can have a ball park figure...
> 
> Thanks!


Expect between $60 and $100. They ended up peeling and I just got a refund. I ordered replacement mirror caps instead.


----------



## DarthVWer (May 18, 2015)

SYMAWD said:


> Expect between $60 and $100. They ended up peeling and I just got a refund. I ordered replacement mirror caps instead.


Oh damn... thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

Tinted windows and black trim look great with Lotus grey.


----------



## SYMAWD (Apr 20, 2014)

Carbon fiber mirror cap replacements. Going to try and have them installed Monday.


----------



## SYMAWD (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## SYMAWD (Apr 20, 2014)

Just a short video showing the few exterior changes I made.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice mirror cap. :thumbup:


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Just a minor mod suggestion....try installing some LED turn signal lights!


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Sweet A3 congratulations.


----------

